# No hard day in the gulf 6/2



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

Got up early and met up with Chris (lowprofile) on Pensacola beach Sunday for some red snapper slaughter and had a good turn out. caught a king on the troll out and a little dolphin which was bad ass. That was the first dolphin i had ever caught or even seen in real life for that matter. I probably could have made a sandwich with him but he just seemed a little too small, so he was released to fight another day. headed to the spot and decided to continue to troll over top of the structure just to do it and ended up picking up a red snapper!! red snapper on the troll! pulled him in and started to bottom fish. picked up my first AJ too, wasn't to big but damn those things can fight. I guess that's why they call them reef donkeys. Shortly after i picked up the AJ Chris lands a bad ass fish. Nice size African Pompano, never in my life have i seen one of those. it was an absolute beautiful fish. Had no problem getting our snapper limit within 30 minutes. mostly around 8lbs with one around 14lbs. All in all, it was a great time and cant wait to get on the water again. :thumbup:


----------



## KING ME (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice Snaps boys.

How far out did you go? Looks to be a public spot by looking at all of the boats.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

KING ME said:


> Nice Snaps boys.
> 
> How far out did you go? Looks to be a public spot by looking at all of the boats.


thanks about 5-8 miles out. if there is structure there is snapper


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice catch. That's a fine AP that close in


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Mark from Broxsons was telling me about you guys. He was tripping out over the AP, nice job fellas!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

nice vid bro! we should do this every weekend!

and i need another gopro so i can get more face time. haha.


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

ARslinger said:


> thanks about 5-8 miles out. if there is structure there is snapper



i think we only go that far just so we can troll longer. haha.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

lowprofile said:


> i think we only go that far just so we can troll longer. haha.


yup!! never know what you will get on the troll lol


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job gentlemen! Good video too, y'all fishin pcola or Navarre in this one?? Using live bait? Thanks for the report


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh, just re-read, pcola. My bad


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

dthomas142 said:


> Nice job gentlemen! Good video too, y'all fishin pcola or Navarre in this one?? Using live bait? Thanks for the report


we launched in P'cola. no live bait. I was yo-yoing for jacks then dropped bait for snapper. got a snapper, couple AJ and the AP on the yo yo.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

dthomas142 said:


> Nice job gentlemen! Good video too, y'all fishin pcola or Navarre in this one?? Using live bait? Thanks for the report


Pcola trolling deep divers, and using fresh caught king for bottom fishing. Bring heavy gear because I got broke off 7 times in a row from monsters that I couldn't stop lol


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

My Boy Chris is on it!! Lol


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

yeah don't hit the reefs with less than 80lb mono leaders. i rigged up 100lb leaders for the next outing. they cut 40 and 60lb floro like butter! dropped in the same hole everytime. some big fish in that reef. interested to see what we pull this time.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Great report, video and photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

nice video !:clapping::rockon:


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Nice video. Looks like yall had a great day!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the tips fellas, good advice. Shredding 60lb flouro?? Damn!, I guess I need to upgrade my leader, lol! 5-8 miles out is a good trip though, I haven't been out that far in the yak yet. Sounds doable considering your report tho. Hopefully I'll be able to give it a shot here soon. Thanks guys


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I didn't think there was African Pompino here, he must have been lost! Ha that's great though!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I run 30-65# fluro. Ive been owned only a couple times in the last few months. Key is to fish with a locked down drag and get them up in the few second window that you have before your yak starts turning. When it turns and points bow to fish you have very little leverage.

Give them NOTHING that first few seconds. I run 40-65lb braid or 50lb mono for my jigging and bottom rods. Even thumbing or grabbing the spool to stop what drag they are pulling, they wont break your line as long as you have proper rod control, your yak is going to act like the drag.

Remember, get them up FAST. Those first five to ten seconds you have to own.


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

lowprofile said:


> yeah don't hit the reefs with less than 80lb mono leaders. i rigged up 100lb leaders for the next outing. they cut 40 and 60lb floro like butter! dropped in the same hole everytime. some big fish in that reef. interested to see what we pull this time.


whooaaaaa geeezaaaa f'n C thats some serious chit right there


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:NICE:thumbup: AWESOME video:yes:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> I run 30-65# fluro. Ive been owned only a couple times in the last few months. Key is to fish with a locked down drag and get them up in the few second window that you have before your yak starts turning. When it turns and points bow to fish you have very little leverage.
> 
> Give them NOTHING that first few seconds. I run 40-65lb braid or 50lb mono for my jigging and bottom rods. Even thumbing or grabbing the spool to stop what drag they are pulling, they wont break your line as long as you have proper rod control, your yak is going to act like the drag.
> 
> Remember, get them up FAST. Those first five to ten seconds you have to own.


I had mine locked down. saltist LD50 with 65lb braid and 40lb floro at first then 60. the ones that broke it did so in less than 2 seconds.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow - Awesome catch on the AP - never seen one caught here. Very cool! Congrats


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> I had mine locked down. saltist LD50 with 65lb braid and 40lb floro at first then 60. the ones that broke it did so in less than 2 seconds.


I use an LD50 too with 65lb braid. 

There are LOTS and LOTS of sharks, where are you breaking?


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> I use an LD50 too with 65lb braid.
> 
> There are LOTS and LOTS of sharks, where are you breaking?


when we were out there i got cut off 7 times in a row. first time and 3rd time where sharks, cut right by the hook. the rest i could feel the fish pulling me straight into the wrecks, i could feel the line rubbing against structure. and once other time the barrel swivel supposedly rated at 200 pounds broke off?? trying for monsters tomorrow.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Could be AJs, could be grouper. Snapper will pull you in too, but I would bet it was AJs. Did you guys vertical jig?


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

Mainly used cut bait on the bottom. Going to jig up some buck tails today.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Ginzu said:


> Could be AJs, could be grouper. Snapper will pull you in too, but I would bet it was AJs. Did you guys vertical jig?


yeah we caught AJ's on the irons. i need to get into some 30 and 40lbers. i miss the pull of a nice Jack.


----------

